
Oracle Java SE 8 Release Updates: from 2019 businesses will need to license - bartread
https://www.java.com/en/download/release_notice.jsp
======
bartread
Quite the bait and switch, methinks.

EDIT: Actually this may not be entirely new:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/16/oracle_targets_java...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/16/oracle_targets_java_users_non_compliance/)

